# HURRY!! 500gb for $159



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

I just noticed outpost.com has a MXT L01R500 500GB PATA drive for $159 with free shipping. In case the link doesn't work I just clicked on the halloween banner at the top. It says the sale ends on 10/31...so hurry!!

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4551327


----------



## Titon (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link.

Checked it today and it still says 159.

Might have to order one of these.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

The price is back up to $239.99

I placed an order on Tuesday night. On Thursday I got a tracking number that said it was scheduled for delivery on 11/6. This morning at about 10am I found an attempted delivery notice from DHL on the door. Now I have to wait 'til monday, knowing I should already have them.


----------



## dwynne (Mar 11, 2002)

Nothing has failed faster and more often in ANY Tivo I have ever owned that a Maxtor retail drive. Maybe it is just me (well me and a friend that has the same problem) but they just do not last in a Tivo. Any other brand = no problems, Maxtor = drive death.

Dennis


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I've never had a problem with any brand.


----------

